# Building an AR-10`



## 3 Fs (Feb 25, 2010)

Been looking into building my own AR-10 (.308) and interested if anyone's got any particular advice. Already have about 30 long guns and want something that I can use as BOTH a predator and hunting rifle. I've thought about other calibers, but with the availability of optics set up for .308 and the WIDE range of bullets available, not to mention the cheap military ball ammo available, I thought that this would be a rifle that could not only serve it's purpose for predators, but for deer-sized game as well as just all around fun at the range. And although some may think so, to get the best accuracy, I don't think it's just as simple as buying an upper and lower and misc. parts and putting them together. And with the prices of these rifles on the market, you're bound to be able to build one better (and possibly cheaper) than you can buy already put together. Especially if you want to do it RIGHT!


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

With the A-10 you may be in for a suprize. It's not like building an AR-15. The prices are higher and the parts are harded to come by at this time. As far as cal. I belive the 308 is to much gun for hunting coyoes and I don't let anyone hunt with one that hunts with me. Don't want to loose any livestock due to over kill in cal. If you want one cal. for deer and coyotes I would go with the 243 Win. Now days most fac. firearms can shoot better than what most shooters are able of doing. The way firearms are made today is far better than in the past.

Clint


----------



## 3 Fs (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Clint...just looking for a weapon to use for both predator and deer-sized game and don't have a lot of faith in the .223. But I did know that for the .308 you can find military ball ammo pretty cheap if you want to just shoot a lot at the range and there's a WEALTH of different bullets to use for both predators and larger game. I haven't looked into building the AR in a different caliber than either the .223 or .308, although I guess now anything's possible. Maybe I should go that route?


----------



## yotes my r25 (Mar 1, 2010)

i have a r 25 that is a 308 and i bought it cuz i wanted to use for yotes deer and elk hope to see your ar10 build soon


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

3 Fs--a .243 is a great deer cal. My wife has taken 11 Elk in the last 10 yrs with her Ruger 77. There are lighter grain bullets available for whacking Coyotes. As always, careful in what direction you shoot. A .243 is just a necked down .308. Both cals. are over kill for Coyotes. Question: How can one over an animal?
Good luck on your build 3 Fs


----------



## 3 Fs (Feb 25, 2010)

Not too much worried about finding the perfect bullet for this build...I'll be reloading my own and can get pretty much what I want in the load/caliber part. Just not sure which way I'm goin to go yet? I just was trying to go with the .243 or .308 to be able to load and use it for deer or predator. Guess I'll figure it out...decisions, decisions??? LOL!

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you ever packed a ar-10 in the woods up and down hills? I have .... Not fun .. considerably heavier than a ar-15 platform. I would choose the ar-15 in a bullbarrel chambered in anything before I went with a ar-10. Theres lots of loads out there that will work for what your trying to do. Not to mention building a ar-10 is not the same.... lot more difficult to build a sub moa weapon. lots of $$$$$$$$$. Good luck with your build, hope you build a great blackgun.. but most of all have a ball calling in those song dogs, and chasin those bucks..


----------



## yotes my r25 (Mar 1, 2010)

or you could just buy a r 25 not to heavy comes in camo shoots 308 and with the coyote special scope you get a new one for $1700 thats about what iam in mine i like it .it alos shoots real nice to


----------



## S.WRIGHT (Mar 13, 2010)

I currently have a DPMSLR 308 with a NF 3x15x50 scope. I handload 155 Berger hunting bullets. I have had no problems with accuracy or the ability to cleanly take Coyote, Bobcat, Fox , Deer and targets. The biggest gain you can get is to upgrade to a better trigger. Most of your Ar companies make very good rifles. I would next ensure you can get very good scope mount and scope. As stated above the .308 will be a much heavier rifle however I want the most accurate AR I can afford, weight is not an issue for me. You can also look on the internet sites for the companies that make AR parts and rifles and it will take you some time to sort through but the options are just about endless.


----------

